# Deepdale/ Miley tunnels Preston, October 2012.



## Black (Oct 8, 2012)

The branch from Preston to Longridge opened 1840, is 6 1/2 miles long.
There are three tunnels (from west to east) Deepdale 160yds, 
Miley no1, 272yds and no2 383yds.
Theres a 100yd cutting with retaining walls between Deepdale and Miley tunnels,
held by concrete or wood braces due to subsidence.
the air shaft between Miley no 1 and no 2 is capped with concrete,
to support the police station.
Theres a single track in situ at the left side of the tunnel but very overgrown, closed 1980.

retaining walls leading to






Deepdale tunnel










Miley tunnels








































cutting leading from





[email protected]


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 10, 2012)

Lovely bit of tunnel porn that.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the train stuff, bit flat round this way for tunnels ! Thanks for sharing


----------

